# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Pop UP  bizarre en surfant sur rescue

## inari

Je poste ici parce que depuis quelques jours quand je surfe sur le forum j'ai une sorte de pop up qui vient remplacer mon écran. Je dis "sorte de" parce que je suis sur iPad, donc normalement je n'ai pas ce genre de désagréments et en plus en cas de pop up mon navigateur (safari mobile donc) me demande toujours si je permets l'ouverture d'une nouvelle fenêtre. La c'est carrément comme si j'étais directement redirigé sur une autre page, pas de nouvelle page qui s'ouvre. Et ça me mets sur un site de pub pour des sites de fesses  :: 
Ça ne se passe que sur rescue, pas sur les autres sites et forums. 
Quelqu'und'autre est il touché ? que faire docteur algo ?  ::

----------


## Algo

C'est quoi comme popup ? Une page blanche ou une pub (disant que vous avez gagné un iphone/ipad par hasard ?) ?

----------


## inari

Non c'est une page de pub pour un/des sites de fesses...
Ça n'apparaît pas si je clique sur une pub sur la page ou quoi que ce soit d'autre, ça remplace ma page de navigation direct sans que je n'ai rien fait

----------


## Algo

Okay.

Et c'est plutôt systématique (le problème arrive à peu près à chaque navigation sur rescue) ou occasionnel ?

Sinon vous avez une idée de quand c'est apparu pour la première fois environ ? 2/3 semaines ?

----------


## kiwi2202

Hello, ça m'y fait aussi depuis un moment, mais pas que sur rescue par contre (en majorité tout de même), alors que j'ai aussi les pop up bloquées.
Par contre je n'ai jamais attendu de voir vers quel site ça redirigeait^^

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

tu as essayé en supprimant tes cookies ?

----------


## inari

Je suis un iPad, y a pas de cookies ni de blocage des popup juste un système qui est sensé prévenir de l'ouverture de fenêtres intempestifs. Algo: ça fait ça oui je dirais depuis une dizaine de jours environ, tous les jours mais pas a chaqu navigation. 
et je ne peux pas ne pas aller jusqu'à la page en question, ma page de navigation est directement remplacée par celle de pub mais c'est pas un popup c'es sûr la même page puisqu'en faisant page précédente je reviens à ma page de navigation

----------


## Algo

J'essayerai d'en parlerai demain à la régie publicitaire.

Si jamais vous pouvez me donner le lien du popup qui s'ouvre c'est parfait, sinon tant pis.

Je vous tient au courant donc.

----------


## inari

Ok des que ça se reproduit je vous le donne  ::

----------


## Algo

On a changé quelque chose, ca ne devrait plus se reproduire

----------


## inari

Ok super merci pour la réactivité  ::

----------


## cristou

j'avais le meme problème avec mon ipad,au début une page "vous avez gagné un ipad" et ensuite les jours suivants direct un menu de page" X "avec photos et titres , et toujours à peu près à la même heure ,mais effectivement plus depuis 2 jours, merci pour l'efficacité !

----------


## kiwi2202

Je ne sais pas les autres mais moi ça recommence en pire depuis 2-3 jours, ça me fait tout ramer c'est hyper chiant là j'ai mis plus de 3min pour accéder à cette rubrique et tout s'écrit en décalé...

3 pages de pub qui se sont ouvertes ces 5 dernières minutes, quasi à chaque nouvelle action en fait :
http://ad.yieldmanager.com/imp?z=0&Z...=800&h=600&t=3
http://ad.yieldmanager.com/imp?z=0&Z...=800&h=600&t=3
http://rakard.zeplayers.com/?rid=12-3

----------


## Algo

ces publicités n'ont rien à voir avec rescue, il s'agit d'autre chose.

----------


## kiwi2202

Oh, top.
Je peux chercher côté virus alors ^^"

----------

